# Saxo Bank



## cnk57 (21 May 2012)

Saxo Bank 

Es danés, no español. Dinamarca no está en el euro. 
Cubierto por el FGD danés.
No da intereses, porque es para operar en bolsa (forex, futuros, acciones, cfds, etfs). (Por eso tal vez, no haya que declararlo en hacienda, pero no lo sé seguro).

La cuénta mínima eran
10k hace un año (pero puede que la hayan bajado).
La cuenta puede estar en cualquier divisa, a parte de que si te pones a jugar
puedes acabar comprando rupias.

Se puede abrir una cuenta on-line en pocos días. Tienes contacto directo
con ellos en castellano por e-mail y teléfono (teléfono de Madrid). Responden
enseguida.

Puedes dar poderes a tu cónyuge.

El primer ingreso ha de ser una transferencia (a una cuenta suya en Londres), pero luego puedes ingresar fondos (cualquier cantidad) con tarjeta de crédito, o con tarjeta de débito (gratis).
Con las tarjetas, la operación aparece como pendiente inmediatamente en la cuenta, y al día siguiente hábil ya está disponible.

Para sacar dinero es por transferencia. No dan tarjetas.
Son muy estrictos en las transferencias: destinatario y beneficiario han de ser la misma persona: tú. 

Las plataformas para operar en bolsa son buenísimas. (Las mejores del mercado).

Creo que es absolutamente fiable, pero en todo caso aquí
es donde puedes ir a montar una cacerolada:

Saxo Bank a/S

de Madrid a Saxo Bank a/S - Google Maps

aunque en Madrid tiene un despacho, si te pilla más cerca.

En todo caso, pienso que es mucho más fiable que swissquote.

Tiene un conocido equipo de ciclismo, con un corredor de Pinto, creo.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Gorki (21 May 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Saxo Bank
> 
> Es danés, no español. Dinamarca no está en el euro.
> Cubierto por el FGD danés.
> ...



Yo me he vuelto loco con la demo de Bolsa. Ya sé que tiene mucha fama y eso pero a mí no me gusta...


----------



## cnk57 (21 May 2012)

Gorki dijo:


> Yo me he vuelto loco con la demo de Bolsa. Ya sé que tiene mucha fama y eso pero a mí no me gusta...



A mí me parece bastante fácil. Pero bueno, es cuestión de práctica

Tiene plataforma web, programa instalable (sólo guindos), y
apps para iphone y android.


----------



## srmorfo (21 May 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> El primer ingreso ha de ser una transferencia (a una cuenta suya en Londres), pero luego puedes ingresar fondos (cualquier cantidad) con tarjeta de crédito, o con tarjeta de débito (gratis). Para sacar dinero es por transferencia. No dan tarjetas.
> Son muy estrictos en las transferencias: destinatario y beneficiario han de ser la misma persona: tú.



¿El ingreso se realiza directamente en tu cuenta de Saxo Bank?

¿O es para la cuenta de trading?

La verdad que sería una muy buena opción para retirar al instante tus ahorros de cualquier cuenta española, si ves que las cosas se ponen muy feas.


----------



## elquetraelashostias (21 May 2012)

srmorfo dijo:


> ¿El ingreso se realiza directamente en tu cuenta de Saxo Bank?
> 
> ¿O es para la cuenta de trading?
> 
> La verdad que sería una muy buena opción para retirar al instante tus ahorros de cualquier cuenta española, si ves que las cosas se ponen muy feas.



opino lo mismo.

Pinta bien, lo único que interesa saber si es una entidad en la que se pueden dejar únicamente los ahorrillos, sin trading. Si es así será una muy buena opción.

Gracias, de todos modos


----------



## cnk57 (21 May 2012)

srmorfo dijo:


> ¿El ingreso se realiza directamente en tu cuenta de Saxo Bank?
> 
> ¿O es para la cuenta de trading?
> 
> La verdad que sería una muy buena opción para retirar al instante tus ahorros de cualquier cuenta española, si ves que las cosas se ponen muy feas.




NO hay dos cuentas. Es "la cuenta", y la cuenta es para hacer trading.


----------



## cnk57 (21 May 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> opino lo mismo.
> 
> Pinta bien, lo único que interesa saber si es una entidad en la que se pueden dejar únicamente los ahorrillos, sin trading.
> Gracias, de todos modos



Se puede.

Pero bueno una vez dentro:

+ siempre te pica la curiosidad, y puedes experimentar en versión demostración.

+ puedes invertir en etfs de renta fija, si no quieres arriesgar mucho.
Eso sí, siempre pon un stop-loss, y no lo apuestes todo al rojo par.


----------



## elquetraelashostias (22 May 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Se puede.
> 
> Pero bueno una vez dentro:
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, cnk57.

La verdad es que es golosón, y ya ando tentado hace tiempo de buscar formas de inversión que estén más allá de lo propuesto por el señor de la entidad bancaria.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 May 2012)

Acabo de llamar y basicamente me han confirmado lo anterior. Ante preguntas concretas me han dicho que la cuenta no tiene IBAN propio (es una cuenta de trading), los ingresos se hace a su cuenta "general" a tu nombre, para retirar dinero también por transferencia a cualquier cuenta a tu nombre, no hay problema para poner dos titulares, y no existe tarjeta de crédito ni ningún otro servicio bancario.

El saldo mínimo "normal": 10.000€, la "oferta" de este mes: 2.000€ (aunque me apuesto que se alarga y se alarga).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 May 2012)

Me acabo de imprimir los "términos y condiciones generales" (29 páginas), a ver si esta noche soy capaz de ponerme a leerlos.

Duda: A la hora de declarar la cuenta extranjero mediante el DD1 o DD2 al BdE, supongo que es necesario indicar el numero de cuenta, no? 

En este caso, como SaxoBank no te da número de cuenta, no será que no es una cuenta corriente o vista y que por tanto no hay que declararla?


----------



## elquetraelashostias (22 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Acabo de llamar y basicamente me han confirmado lo anterior. Ante preguntas concretas me han dicho que la cuenta no tiene IBAN propio (es una cuenta de trading), los ingresos se hace a su cuenta "general" a tu nombre, para retirar dinero también por transferencia a cualquier cuenta a tu nombre, no hay problema para poner dos titulares, y no existe tarjeta de crédito ni ningún otro servicio bancario.
> 
> El saldo mínimo "normal": 10.000€, la "oferta" de este mes: 2.000€ (aunque me apuesto que se alarga y se alarga).



Esto es normal?? seria que se hace el ingreso en una cuenta general a nombre del Banco y si tu quieres operar, son ellos los que "mueven" tu cantidad, la previamente ingresada a su cuenta??

Uyuyuyuy, que me tira para atrás...

Esto es así en los bancos de inversión (porque funcionan de forma distinta a la banca tradicional)??? o sólo lo hace esta peña??


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> Esto es normal?? seria que se hace el ingreso en una cuenta general a nombre del Banco y si tu quieres operar, son ellos los que "mueven" tu cantidad, la previamente ingresada a su cuenta??
> 
> Uyuyuyuy, que me tira para atrás...
> 
> Esto es así en los bancos de inversión (porque funcionan de forma distinta a la banca tradicional)??? o sólo lo hace esta peña??



Lo he vuelto a preguntar y según parece: haces una transferencia a la cuenta de SaxoBank, como beneficiario pones Saxobank, y en "Comentarios" pones tu nombre o numero de cuenta.

La verdad es que es una pena que no te den un IBAN, porque da un poco de reparo. No se si es lo normal, pero juraria que cuando abrí una cuenta en SelfTrade tenia un IBAN propio...

El resto tiene muy buena pinta, la plataforma increible, es banco danes cubierto por el fondo de garantias de dinamarca, sacar dinero es facil (por transferencia a cualquier cuenta a tu nombre, incluida Andorra), y la atención es EXCEPCIONAL, he estado varios dias hablando con telefono con el representante español e incluso me ha hecho un tutorial telefonico on-line con mis primeros pasos en la plataforma demo.

A ver si alguien puede aclararnos la seguridad/inseguridad de que los ingresos se transfieran directamente a la entidad.... :´(


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

SelfTrade es un banco con servicios de banca tradicional. SaxoBank es otra cosa.

yo tengo cuenta, y cuando la abrí (lo hice en EUR que quería que me convirtieran a USD) tuve que hacer una transferencia a una cuenta de Deutsche Bank que está a su nombre.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2012)

Lem, dices que tienes una cuenta en SaxoBank? Hace mucho? Estás contento y te dan confianza?

gracias


----------



## Lem (23 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Lem, dices que tienes una cuenta en SaxoBank? Hace mucho? Estás contento y te dan confianza?
> 
> gracias



debe de hacer un par o tres de meses. puedes elegir la moneda con qué abrir la cuenta. la atención es buena y rápida, pero sólo hablé con ellos durante la apertura y para solucionar un problema con la plataforma.

la plataforma no me gusta y tienes más errores que los aceptables, pero si no vas a marranear en intradía mucho no tendrás problema.

de momento no han salido corriendo con mi dinero, no te puedo decir más ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2012)

Gracias Lem, tu comentario me tranquilizó pero se me ocurrió buscar un Google y me estoy echando para atrás...

Saxo Bank Reliability - Is Saxo Bank a Scam? | FXEmpire.com

Saxo Bank reviews | saxobank.com rating | Forex Trading Broker


----------



## cnk57 (24 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Gracias Lem, tu comentario me tranquilizó pero se me ocurrió buscar un Google y me estoy echando para atrás...
> 
> Saxo Bank Reliability - Is Saxo Bank a Scam? | FXEmpire.com
> 
> Saxo Bank reviews | saxobank.com rating | Forex Trading Broker




Del primer enlace yo he entendido que la valoración es positiva (4.1/5)

En el segundo se quejan de que la operativa les ha dado problemas,
operando en forex que es uno de los mercados más volátiles
y peligrosos que hay.

Otros que han perdido su dinero no es porque le hayan robado sino
porque han comprado futuros sin stop-loss, que hay que ser
temerario.

(El precio de un contrato de futuro puede estar en 100.000 euros, de los cuáles un broker te pide un margen de garantía del 10%, que a poco que
se mueva en tu contra te funde la garantía).


----------



## inyaki (24 May 2012)

De la cuenta de Saxo Bank como cuenta para tener el dinero fuera de España, no me queda claro si en caso de quiebra estaría asegurada por el Gobierno de Dinamarca ya que no es una cuenta corriente/ahorro sino de trading. No sé cómo funcionaría la ley en este caso?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Del primer enlace yo he entendido que la valoración es positiva (4.1/5)



Cierto, pero el hecho que en una review "seria" comente que han habido opiniones negativas y, sobretodo, que se han investigado practicas dudosas a partir de denuncias de ex-trabajadores, me pareció relevante.



cnk57 dijo:


> En el segundo se quejan de que la operativa les ha dado problemas, operando en forex que es uno de los mercados más volátiles
> y peligrosos que hay.



Lo que he entendido es que han habido, con bastante frecuencia, fallos técnicos de stops no ejecutados, de órdenes tiradas para atrás, o errores extraños que han sorprendido (y hecho perder dinero) a gente mas o menos experta en trading.

Sinceramente, no creo que sea ni de lejos una estafa, pero incluso queriendo usarla solo como ahorro y algun ETF, me preocupa que o por la complejidad de la plataforma o por los bugs que contiene, acabe perdiéndolo todo de forma involuntaria, y eso que me dijeron que si quería podía pedir que me desactivaran todos los productos apalancados.

En resumen, estoy "investigando" quejas y he encontrado muchas de SaxoBank, casi ninguna de SwissQuote y ahora voy a mirar como está el patio para internaxx. 

Cuando conozco un tema, me gusta pensar por mi mismo. Pero cuando no sabes mucho del tema, mal me sabe decirlo, es prudente seguir el rebaño. :S


----------



## cnk57 (24 May 2012)

Respecto la plataforma he encontrado que:

+ activotrade
+ clicktrade
+ Oreyitrade
+ Agenbolsa

utilizan la plataforma de saxobank

y 

selfbank (Societe Generale + La Caixa)

para operar con CFDs te abren una cuenta en SaxoBank directamente.


----------



## cnk57 (24 May 2012)

¿Has visto la sede que se gastan?

Saxo Bank a/S


----------



## cnk57 (24 May 2012)

inyaki dijo:


> De la cuenta de Saxo Bank como cuenta para tener el dinero fuera de España, no me queda claro si en caso de quiebra estaría asegurada por el Gobierno de Dinamarca ya que no es una cuenta corriente/ahorro sino de trading. No sé cómo funcionaría la ley en este caso?




Ellos dicen que sí en su página.

Protection of client funds - Saxo Bank | Saxobank.com


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 May 2012)

No creo que sean unos mindundis en absoluto, de hecho en el primer momento que fuera una marca conocida también me dio confianza, pero me preocupa que el dinero que ganan y la solidez del negocio no sea por su obsesión en ofrecer un buen servicio sino precisamente en su obsesión por ganar dinero: usabilidad de la plataforma, política de resolución de conflictos con los usuarios, clausulas perjudiciales para los usuarios, ... en resumen, seguro que es una banca sólida y solvente, pero que hayan tantas quejas hace que a la hora de elegir prefiera otras alternativas. 

Y soy consciente que mis argumentos son muy débiles, solo digo que de momento dormiré mas tranquilo si dejo pasar la oportunidad. Los que dominais el tema de trading y de inversiones haceis muy bien de seguir vuestro criterio racional.

gracias por la información.


----------



## cnk57 (25 May 2012)

Entiendo lo que dices.

Lo que no sé son cuáles son tus motivos para abrir una cuenta
en un banco extranjero.

En este foro, yo sobre-entiendo, que el objetivo es "salvar" los
ahorros y no operar en bolsa.

Por tanto, para salvar ahorros creo (imho) que saxo bank 
es infinitamente más fiable que swissquote. (Sé hasta donde
puedo ir a montar una cacerolada, bien en Madrid o bien en 
Kobenhavn).

Respecto a la funcionalidad de la plataforma, no me meto.
Yo prácticamente no opero. No sé si se merece o no los premios que
tiene o si el hecho que otros brokers (selfbank, ...) la utilicen significa
que tampoco son fiables. Sí se que las comisiones por operación (de 10 o 12
euros) son caras (comparadas con otros, nacionales).

Desde luego, únicamente para operar en bolsa, es probable
que SB no sea la mejor opción.
Pero para lo que yo abrí la cuenta, sí lo es (imho).


----------



## cnk57 (26 May 2012)

Saxo Bank Sucursal en España
Paseo de la Castellana 42, 2.
28046 Madrid

informacion@saxobank.com
91 769 69 70 | 900 998 318 (Gratuito desde línea fija)











En fin, no quiero convencer a nadie más que a mi mismo, 
pero estos tíos no me parecen unos mindundis del 3 al 1/4.


Protection of client funds - Saxo Bank | Saxobank.com

Crown Princess Mary visits Saxo Bank - YouTube

Saxo Bank Review: Profile of Saxo Bank - NASDAQ.com

Brokers que usan las plataformas de saxo bank:
Descargue una plataforma de trading demo con nuestros brokers recomendados

Saxo World - www.saxoworld.com

Tradingfloor site | Tradingfloor.com

What our clients say - What our clients say - www.saxobank.com

Online Forex Trading Trade FX, CFDs, FX Options | Saxo Bank (Schweiz) AG - ch.saxobank.com

Sala de Inversión España: noticias, cfd, divisas, trading, mercados, formación, futuros

Retail banking
Saxo Bank offers private banking through Saxo Privatbank and classic retail banking through Brørup Sparekasse in Jutland.

Retail Banking - www.saxoworld.com
(Forside)

Cycling Team Saxo Bank

saxobank - YouTube


----------



## GwendyP (27 May 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> Esto es normal?? seria que se hace el ingreso en una cuenta general a nombre del Banco y si tu quieres operar, son ellos los que "mueven" tu cantidad, la previamente ingresada a su cuenta??
> 
> Uyuyuyuy, que me tira para atrás...
> 
> Esto es así en los bancos de inversión (porque funcionan de forma distinta a la banca tradicional)??? o sólo lo hace esta peña??



Los Rubios estos no son trileros. Tengo desde hace unos años acciones en una empresa de estos rubios y ni te imaginas lo fiables que son los jodíos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## cnk57 (28 May 2012)

GwendyP dijo:


> Los Rubios estos no son trileros. Tengo desde hace unos años acciones en una empresa de estos rubios y ni te imaginas lo fiables que son los jodíos



Además parece que los brokers de inversión no dan IBAN, y no por
eso son menos fiables.


----------



## opilano (28 May 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Has visto la sede que se gastan?
> 
> Saxo Bank a/S



Igualita que la de Swissquote


----------



## kikepm (1 Jun 2012)

Utilizo la plataforma de saxo bank que es la que usa Activo Trade, broker de bcn. El envío de dinero a una cuenta a nombre del banco no me dio ningún problema, aunque al principio tuve mis reticencias.

Es una buena alternativa para mantenerse lejos del corral, pero no recomiendo comprar títulos en estos momentos. O no de bolsa española.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jun 2012)

Yo estoy iniciandome en el SAXO... voy a abrir subcuentas en varias monedas.

En dolares australianos, dolares usa y coronas danesas, mas o menos a pachas...

Las subcuentas son a coste cero...¿CAMBIARÍAIS ALGUNA DE LAS MONENAS QUE ELEJÍ, O AÑADIRÍAIS ALGUNA QUE ECHEIS EN FALTA???



En principio creo que es una opción segura para mantener tus perrillas a salvo durante la tormenta que se avecina.

El servicio que me han dado lo calificaría hasta ahora de excelente.

De momento solo operare en divisas, veremos si en el futuro me animo (como en los viejos tiempos) y empiezo a comprar algunos titulillos... siempre a largo por supuesto...

Se ahorra de lo que sobra... no de lo que se necesita.


----------



## Rexter (3 Jun 2012)

Creo que para proteger los ahorros puede ser bueno abrir la cuenta en coronas danesas; aquí dejo un gráfico que puede mostrar por qué





La cotización es totalmente lateral, supongo que será porque tienen intervenida la moneda y la mantienen fija respecto al euro. Durante 10 años apenas ha tenido variaciones teniendo el máximo en 8 coronas por euro y el mínimo en 7, pero desde el 2008 años no ha habido ni esas variaciones tan grandes.
Por ejemplo el CHF parece menos estable





Todo esto lo digo sin saber mucho, pero me da más confianza una moneda que apenas fluctúa que una que se mueve mucho, sobre todo si el objetivo es mantener los ahorros, si les quieres dar mayor rentabilidad ya es otra historia y la corona no sirve de mucho.


----------



## mecaweto (3 Jun 2012)

Una preguntita, ¿con Saxo se puede comprar fácilmente deuda de paises europeos, por ejemplo Alemania, Dinamarga o Noruega?.


----------



## cnk57 (3 Jun 2012)

BRAXTON dijo:


> Yo estoy iniciandome en el SAXO... voy a abrir subcuentas en varias monedas.
> 
> En dolares australianos, dolares usa y coronas danesas, mas o menos a pachas...
> .



Podrías explicarme cómo se hace lo de las subcuentas. 
(Quiero arriesgarme con futuros sobre bonos, y aunque evidentemente voy a poner stop-loss, preferiría hacerlo en una subcuenta, para que en caso metedura de pata, no se me coma el capital entero, si no sólo, como mucho
el de la subcuenta).

Respecto de las monedas: como diversificación está bien.

Como inversión, dependería de vas a largo plazo o a corto.
Si vas a corto plazo mejor que como subcuenta, negócialas en el panel de
forex (porque podrás poner stop-loss u otras ordenes relacionadas).
Además haz un chart de la moneda y añádele indicadores como el MACD 
y el stocastic slow (no hace falta entenderlos, sólo compara con la cotización y verás claramente cuando dan señales de compra y de venta).

Sobre las monedas, te contesto a la tarde que me voy de comunión.


----------



## cnk57 (3 Jun 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Una preguntita, ¿con Saxo se puede comprar fácilmente deuda de paises europeos, por ejemplo Alemania, Dinamarga o Noruega?.




Las opciones son:

1) comprar bonos directamente. Se hace telefónicamente y después
ya te sale en la plataforma. Pero creo que el mínimo de compra
es prohibitivo.

2) comprar ETFs (mira este lyxor euromts aaa goverment)

3) Comprar futuros sobre bonos. Producto apalancado (ojito, ojito, ojito,
compras por valor de unos 140.000 euros bloqueando una pequeña suma
como garantía ).
Yo lo estoy considerando. No sé si ya llego tarde, porque si lo hubiera
hecho antes, me hubiera forrado (a más incertidumbre económica más 
suben). Mirad las gráficas del futuro de canada (vencimiento en septiembre)
por ejemplo. Hay otro el futuro del schatz (alemán) que se mueve muy muy plano y no da sustos.


----------



## vidarr (3 Jun 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> La cotización es totalmente lateral, supongo que será porque tienen intervenida la moneda y la mantienen fija respecto al euro.



Es vox populi. Hasta ahora han perdido todos los referendos de adhesión al euro, pero mantienen el cambio fijo. De entrar en el euro que se olviden eso sí, si los daneses no querían oír hablar del tema en el 2000 menos van a querer ahora con la que está cayendo.

El Gobierno de Dinamarca, decidido a adoptar el euro | euronews, europa
Corona danesa | Definición



> Actualmente la corona danesa se encuentra ligada al euro a través del ERM II (mecanismos de tipos de cambio de la Unión Europea).





> Dinamarca ha vinculado su Corona al euro (1 € = DKK 7,46038 ± 2,25%) y la corona se queda en el MTC. En diciembre de 1992 Dinamarca negoció una serie de cláusulas de exclusión voluntaria de la Tratado de Maastricht (ver Acuerdo de Edimburgo), incluyendo la no adopción del euro como moneda. Esto se hizo en respuesta a que el Tratado de Maastricht fue rechazado por el pueblo danés en un referéndum a principios de año. Como resultado de los cambios, el tratado fue finalmente ratificado en una posterior referéndum celebrado en 1993.
> 
> El 28 de septiembre de 2000, otro referéndum tuvo lugar en Dinamarca sobre el euro que resultó en una votación con un 53,2% en contra de unirse.
> 
> El 22 de noviembre de 2007, el gobierno danés recién reelegido declaró su intención de celebrar un nuevo referéndum sobre la abolición de las cuatro cláusulas de exclusión, incluido el euro, para el año 2011.32 Varias encuestas se han llevado a cabo por año. Durante 2008 y 2009, no han mostrado siempre un apoyo entre los daneses sobre la adopción del euro.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Podrías explicarme cómo se hace lo de las subcuentas.
> (Quiero arriesgarme con futuros sobre bonos, y aunque evidentemente voy a poner stop-loss, preferiría hacerlo en una subcuenta, para que en caso metedura de pata, no se me coma el capital entero, si no sólo, como mucho
> el de la subcuenta).
> 
> ...




Como soy novatillo, estoy acosando a preguntas al gestor. Una de mis dudas era si podía tener varias cuentas, para operar en varias divisas, y el me respondió que se encargaban de todo, que le dijera en que moneda y cuantas sub cuentas quería tener. Es a coste cero, lo que no se es cuantas subcuentas te dejaran tener como máximo. Yo le dije las tres que he comentado y me contesto que sin pegas.

Es lo que te puedo decir.

Por lo que cuentas tendre que estudiar bien la demo en lo que respecta a las divisas para ver los indicadores que me señalas... todo es empezar¡¡¡

Si te parece que debería meter algo en otra moneda me lo dices...toda información es poca y SE AGRADECE.

Felíz comunión¡¡¡


----------



## tito346 (3 Jun 2012)

¿Si abres una cuenta con activo trade quiere decir que tendrías el dinero en el saxo bank?
thanks para quien me conteste...


----------



## Kalevala (3 Jun 2012)

Por lo que comentais parece una cuenta omnibus, o sea una cuenta global de todos los clientes del banco. Luego el banco lleva la contabilidad de cada cliente por separado para saber el saldo.
Cuenta omnibus
Eso es así para poder operar con rapidez. Solo los brokers tienen acceso directo al mercado y si quieres rapidez pues debes usar una de sus cuentas (que por cierto, la licencia vale un huevo y no se podría hacer una para cada cliente)
Los bancos reciben la orden, la mandan al broker y este la ejecuta, por lo que se retrasan hasta minutos.

Pero al mismo tiempo las cuentas omnibus no están a tu nombre asi que debes fiarte que lo el banco hace en tu contabilidad es lo que tu has hecho en el mercado. y por eso hay protestas.

Lo que no me cuadra es lo la garantia de 100.000€. Se supone que es por cuenta y ahi solo hay una, la omnibus.


----------



## cnk57 (3 Jun 2012)

Ya he vuelto.

Bueno, mi cuenta está en CHF, y sólo tengo una.

El CHF está artificialmente ligado al EUR , el cruce fijo está a EURCHF=1,20
(el precio de un euro en francos es 1,20). Este verano como el CHF
se iba a las nubes, los suizos lo bajaron. Como está artificialmente
bajo, ¿qué pasará si los suizos lo dejaran fluctuar?


Yo en realidad creo que es mejor tener una sola cuenta*, y no pasa nada
si está en euros. Por temas operativos. Si tienes 3 (USD, CAD, AUD, o lo que
sea) cuando decidas "comprar" CAD ¿qué haces?: una transferencia de
de la cuenta 1 a la 3. PERO es que YA con el trading de forex
puedes comprar ese cruce Y ADEMAS ponerle un stop-loss, que
se ejecutaría de forma automática.
En cambio, con las cuentas deberías vigilar el cruce y si no
va bien hacer tú explícitamente el transvase de 3 a 1.

(*) Como te he comentado, ahora mismo, para mí la ventaja de
la subcuenta es para hacer operaciones arriesgadas, aún con 
stop-loss, si meto la pata (por ejemplo con el stop-loss) la posible
pérdida no me coma la cuenta entera con un margin-call, sino
sólo lo que pusiera en esa sub-cuenta.

EJEMPLO: quiero comprar un futuro de bonos de canada con vencimiento
en septiembre. El futuro vale unos 140.000 euros. La garantía es
de unos 3 o 4 mil euros. Cada punto porcentual de variación de la cotización
son 1000 euros. Es decir si el futuro sube 2 puntos gano 2 mil euros,
pero lo mismo si pierdo. Quiero poner un stop-los de 0.5%, es decir
vender automáticamente cuando pierda 500 euros, pero si meto la
pata con el stop-loss me irá comiendo las pérdidas de la cuenta (si baja mucho)
A no ser que sea la sub-cuenta con justo la garantía de 3 o 4 mil euros.


----------



## cnk57 (3 Jun 2012)

Sobre las monedas:

DKK: está ligado al euro, o sea que, da igual que lo tengas DKK como EUR.
El CHF, también está ligado. El SEK no pero casi (oscila poco contra el euro).

USD: era buena opción comprar cuando EURUSD estaba a 1,30.
Ahora el EURUSD ha bajado a 1,25 (aprox.) o sea que el USD ha subido.
Podría ser tarde para USD por tanto. A los USA no les gusta que
se revalorice el USD, y tal vez impriman para rebajarlo con lo
que perderías. A largo plazo, sólo es interesante si prevemos
que el EUR las va a pasar canutas o incluso desaparecer.
Podría pasarlo mal con las elecciones de Grecia. Si salieran mal,
el EURUSD bajaría.

AUD

Ver gráfica:

AUD/EUR | Gráfico de conversión de divisas - Yahoo! Finanzas


Con las dudas europeas, el AUD ha sido una de las monedas que
ha ido subiendo. Pero a los aussies tampoco les gusta que su moneda
esté cara (pues les cuesta más exportar) y están intentando devaluarlo.
Se ve que desde febrero pierde fuelle respecto al EUR, pero nuevos
problemas en europa lo revalorizarían.

Como preveo problemas en Europa, tal vez no sea mala idea a medio
plazo tener AUD, aunque ahora siguiera bajando algo.

En fin, tú mismo.


----------



## cnk57 (3 Jun 2012)

No. (99% de fiabilidad).

Saxo bank, alquila el programa (su plataforma) a activo
trade, pero la cuenta es de activo trade.

OTRA COSA importante
es que según parece los broker no dan IBAN (número
de cuenta bancaria)

Saxo bank como se ha comentado no te da IBAN.

POR TANTO: en caso de conversión forzosa a pesetas
es muy posible que las cuentas no oficiales en brokers de bolsa
no estuvieran obligadas a la convertibilidad.

Y además si en ese momento, en vez de líquido tienes compradas
acciones definitivamente no podría obligarte a vender.

Finalmente, yo depués de mis indagaciones me fío bastante
más de SAXO bank que de cualquier otro broker que haya por
ahí, incluso que los de swissquote.

(Y que alguién por favor me saque de mi engaño si tiene datos).


----------



## kikepm (3 Jun 2012)

tito346 dijo:


> ¿Si abres una cuenta con activo trade quiere decir que tendrías el dinero en el saxo bank?
> thanks para quien me conteste...



Yo abrí la cuenta con Activotrade y el dinero está en una cuenta del deutzse bank a nombre de saxobank. La plataforma de Activo y de Click trade es la de saxobank.


----------



## cnk57 (3 Jun 2012)

Interesante, y coincide con mi experiencia.

Muchas de las cuentas de saxo bank están en Londres
y creo que son del Deutsche Bank. (Se puede preguntar sin problemas).
Yo hice ahí la primera transferencia.

Pero eso no quita para que, según se comprometen, reconozcan que
tienes una cuenta con ellos de tal cantidad y por ello esté cubierta
por el FGD danés.


----------



## mecaweto (3 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Las opciones son:
> 
> 1) comprar bonos directamente. Se hace telefónicamente y después
> ya te sale en la plataforma. Pero creo que el mínimo de compra
> ...



Gracias por las respuestas. Unas cuantas preguntas mas:

1) Compra directa: ¿cual puede ser "mínimo prohibitivo"?

2) Los ETF los veo mucho mas manejables, pero el que me ha indicado invierte principalmente en deuda francesa, que es la siguiente en la lista despues de España e Italia. ¿Dónde puedo buscar ETF sobre deuda de otros paises?. Estoy muy verde en estas cuestiones.

3) Lo de los futuros me sobrepasa. Es oir "apalancado" y se me aflojan los esfínteres.


----------



## mecaweto (3 Jun 2012)

Kalevala dijo:


> Lo que no me cuadra es lo la garantia de 100.000€. Se supone que es por cuenta y ahi solo hay una, la omnibus.



Los 100.000 de los FGD son por _titular_ de la cuenta. Supongo que de alguna manera tu eres cotitular de dicha cuenta, al tener fondos en ella.


----------



## alfenhique (7 Jun 2012)

¿y que hay del tema de la declaración al BdE de una cuenta en uno de estos sitios de trading?

Estuve mirando las posibilidades de abrir cuenta en Swisquote y en Saxobank y una de las diferencias es que en Saxobank al no tener un IBAN o cuenta al uso me parece que no se podría declarar en el formulario DD1 porque mirando el formulario ví que pedían un número de cuenta.


¿cómo lo habéis hecho los que tenéis cuenta en Saxobank y similares?


----------



## cnk57 (7 Jun 2012)

alfenhique dijo:


> ¿y que hay del tema de la declaración al BdE de una cuenta en uno de estos sitios de trading?
> 
> Estuve mirando las posibilidades de abrir cuenta en Swisquote y en Saxobank y una de las diferencias es que en Saxobank al no tener un IBAN o cuenta al uso me parece que no se podría declarar en el formulario DD1 porque mirando el formulario ví que pedían un número de cuenta.
> 
> ...




Yo fui a hacienda a preguntar si debía declararla cuenta en saxo bank
y el tipo me dijo que no hace falta declararlo, pero no me quedé
muy convencido.

En todo caso, lo que sí está claro es que como no tiene IBAN
no es una cuenta "bancaria". Por tanto, no se declara !!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> En todo caso, lo que sí está claro es que como no tiene IBAN
> no es una cuenta "bancaria". Por tanto, no se declara !!!



Eso creí yo también con el sentido común, pero después alguien pegó la normativa y ésta hacia referencia a algo tipo cuentas que supusieran deuda ... por lo que segun parecia, hasta una cuenta de PayPal era declarable.... :S


----------



## cnk57 (7 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Eso creí yo también con el sentido común, pero después alguien pegó la normativa y ésta hacia referencia a algo tipo cuentas que supusieran deuda ... por lo que segun parecia, hasta una cuenta de PayPal era declarable.... :S



Tomándolo por el otro extremo:

¿qué nos pasa si no la declaramos?


----------



## vicenmadrid (7 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Yo fui a hacienda a preguntar si debía declararla cuenta en saxo bank
> y el tipo me dijo que no hace falta declararlo, pero no me quedé
> muy convencido.
> 
> ...



Bueno, eso de que legalmente no se tenga obligación de declarar no está tan claro:
Tomado de la circular 3/2006 del Banco de España:

"La presente Circular regula las obligaciones de información
relativas a las siguientes operaciones que realicen las personas
físicas o jurídicas residentes:

1 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas a la vista o de
ahorro en oficinas operantes en el extranjero, tanto de entidades
registradas como de entidades bancarias o de crédito
extranjeras.

2 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas con no residentes
*que no sean entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras*,
a través de las cuales se realicen cobros y pagos exteriores
y se compensen créditos y débitos mutuos."


----------



## cnk57 (7 Jun 2012)

> 2 La apertura y la cancelación de cuentas con no residentes
> *que no sean entidades bancarias o de crédito extranjeras*,
> a través de las cuales se realicen cobros y pagos exteriores
> y se compensen créditos y débitos mutuos."



Eso en Saxo no se puede hacer porque sólo aceptan
ingresos/retiradas provinientes/destinadas de/a una cuenta del mismo titular.

Es decir, un tercero no puede ingresar dinero en tu cuenta de SB
ni tú puedes transferir dinero a un tercero desde SB.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Eso en Saxo no se puede hacer porque sólo aceptan
> ingresos/retiradas provinientes/destinadas de/a una cuenta del mismo titular.
> 
> Es decir, un tercero no puede ingresar dinero en tu cuenta de SB
> ni tú puedes transferir dinero a un tercero desde SB.



Si, lo se. Supongo que lo dices porque interpretas que "cobros y pagos exteriores" significa "a terceros", no? Yo lo habia entendido como "en el extranjero". Pero es muy posible que tengas razón, lo que pasa es que en este caso tampoco habria que declarar la de SwissQuote.

POR FAVOR, UN ABOGADO FISCAL que nos traduzca!!! :´´(


----------



## cnk57 (7 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, lo se. Supongo que lo dices porque interpretas que "cobros y pagos exteriores" significa "a terceros", no? Yo lo habia entendido como "en el extranjero". Pero es muy posible que tengas razón, lo que pasa es que en este caso tampoco habria que declarar la de SwissQuote.
> 
> POR FAVOR, UN ABOGADO FISCAL que nos traduzca!!! :´´(



La de swissquote sí porque tiene IBAN (es una cuenta bancaria)
y (creo que) dan intereses.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> La de swissquote sí porque tiene IBAN (es una cuenta bancaria)
> y (creo que) dan intereses.



En la normativo que habéis citado no habla para nada de que tengan que dar intereses, y respecto a lo que argumentabas de "pagos a terceros" no veo la diferencia entre SaxoBank y SwissQuote.


----------



## puntxin (7 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes compañeros,

tengo una cuenta en Saxo Bank abierta hace unos días y yo también tengo dudas con el tratamiento legal y fiscal de una cuenta de este tipo.

Como no tenemos IBAN propio, no es una cuenta de nuestra propiedad luego estamos haciendo un ingreso a un tercero. Eso legalmente es un pago. Cuando desagamos posiciones y nos devuelva Saxo Bank nuestros leuros, entonces eso será un ingreso a nuestro favor. 

¿Cómo entiende hacienda ese ingreso que nos hace un tercero? No proviene de una cuenta nuestra sino de un tercero radicado en Londres. ¿Si no declaramos esta cuenta (no se de que modo) en el BcE, no dirán que tenemos que tributar por todo el capital y no solo por los interes como sería logico?


----------



## cnk57 (7 Jun 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> ¿Cómo entiende hacienda ese ingreso que nos hace un tercero? No proviene de una cuenta nuestra sino de un tercero radicado en Londres. ¿Si no declaramos esta cuenta (no se de que modo) en el BcE, no dirán que tenemos que tributar por todo el capital y no solo por los interes como sería logico?



Ahora entiendo porqué existen los abogados. Ya me has liado.

Por todo el capital yo no tributo ni de casualidad. Y intereses, no dan.
Serían las ganancias/pérdidas por la operativa de bolsa que hagas.

En cualquier caso esto tiene que estar resuelto porque hay mil plataformas
de trading en España (renta4, selfbank, activotraders, .... + las de los bancos). Lo más directo sería llamar a saxo bank España y que nos lo resuelvan. (Por cierto, les envié un mail por la noche para preguntarles unas chorradas sobre la operativa de futuros y cfds y me llamaron al día siguiente al móvil para contestarme).


En fin si alguien lo descubre que lo diga. Yo bajo mi riesgo, y después de ver cómo el dinero en negro (prostitución, drogas, ventas en B, el abuelito de Botín) puede legalizarse pagando un 10% de impuestos, no voy a mover ficha.

Si me "pillan" tengo documentos que prueban que se trata de una cuenta de trading y no que un tal SB me haya pagado nada.


----------



## puntxin (7 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porqué existen los abogados. Ya me has liado.



:XX::XX:



cnk57 dijo:


> En cualquier caso esto tiene que estar resuelto porque hay mil plataformas
> de trading en España (renta4, selfbank, activotraders, .... + las de los bancos). Lo más directo sería llamar a saxo bank España y que nos lo resuelvan. (Por cierto, les envié un mail por la noche para preguntarles unas chorradas sobre la operativa de futuros y cfds y me llamaron al día siguiente al móvil para contestarme).




A ver si llamo yo mañana y lo pregunto. La verdad es que de momento el trato con ellos es EXCELENTE. Te llaman por cualquier cosa y son muy rápidos y atentos.



cnk57 dijo:


> En fin si alguien lo descubre que lo diga.



Estoy contigo, si alguien lo sabe por favor que nos saque de nuestra ignorancia.



cnk57 dijo:


> Si me "pillan" tengo documentos que prueban que se trata de una cuenta de trading y no que un tal SB me haya pagado nada.



¿Si se ponen tontos qué documentos tienes?


----------



## cnk57 (7 Jun 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> ¿Si se ponen tontos qué documentos tienes?



Imprimí casi todos los correos con ellos que me parecieron relevantes,
especialmente uno en que mi asesor me dice que ya tengo la cuenta
abierta y me da el número. (No sé si aún lo hacen, pero lo bueno
es que en todos los correos sale un foto de cuerpo entero del tipo, que evidentemente me consta que aún trabaja en SB, y en caso de problemas
podría hacerle una visita con unos amigos rumanos que tengo, ;-) ).
También guardé la primera orden de transferencia a una de sus cuentas, junto con un documento con la listas de sus cuentas (términos y condiciones generales). También di poderes a mi mujer y conservo esos papeles.

Si ves esto a tiempo, podías preguntarle:

1) cómo acreditamos ante hacienda o el banco de España que somos titulares
(si quisiésemos hacerlo, claro, que yo no quiero).

2) cómo declaramos las ganancias/pérdidas con las operaciones ante hacienda (si quisiésemos ....)


----------



## vicenmadrid (8 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, lo se. Supongo que lo dices porque interpretas que "cobros y pagos exteriores" significa "a terceros", no? Yo lo habia entendido como "en el extranjero". Pero es muy posible que tengas razón, lo que pasa es que en este caso tampoco habria que declarar la de SwissQuote.
> 
> POR FAVOR, UN ABOGADO FISCAL que nos traduzca!!! :´´(



Estoy contigo... que nos ayude un abogado!!!!


----------



## Clander (11 Jun 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Los 100.000 de los FGD son por _titular_ de la cuenta. Supongo que de alguna manera tu eres cotitular de dicha cuenta, al tener fondos en ella.



Aquí os enlazo documento de SaxoBank donde aclara todo el tema de las cuentas Omnibus y su FGD, que pasa en caso de quiebra etc ...

Espero que nos sirva para aclarar el tema.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25858305/Saxo%20Bank%20Einlagensicherung.pdf


----------



## puntxin (11 Jun 2012)

Si ves esto a tiempo, podías preguntarle:

1) cómo acreditamos ante hacienda o el banco de España que somos titulares
(si quisiésemos hacerlo, claro, que yo no quiero).

2) cómo declaramos las ganancias/pérdidas con las operaciones ante hacienda (si quisiésemos ....)[/QUOTE]

Buenas compañeros,

finalmente he hecho la consulta hoy y la verdad es que la respuesta no ha sido tan clara como yo desearía.

Le he preguntado al agente de Saxo Bank si habia que declarar este tipo de cuentas en hacienda y como habia que hacerlo. No me ha sabido contestar. Si me ha dicho que este tipo de cuentas no tienen IBAN sino un número INET, que es el aparece dentro de nuestra área de Cuenta particular.

Le he preguntado también que consecuencias fiscales tiene que el capital que tenemos en Saxo Bank regresa a nuestra cuenta aquí, tampoco me ha sabido contestar, al final me ha sugerido que me informe en hacienda.

He llamado a hacienda y después de pasarme a tres personas distintas, al final me han dicho que espere un momento, que iban a hacer la consulta y que me llamarían ellos.

Me han llamado y segun me han dicho, las cuentas INET no hace falta que las declaremos en hacienda, de ello se debe encargar el banco donde tenemos la cuenta, porque hay transvase de información. 

En cambio, las ganancias que tenemos en esas cuentas sí debemos declararlas, según me han dicho. Cuanto menos es curioso que se pasen información de las cuentas abiertas pero no de las perdidas o ganancias.

No me quedado nada satisfecho de las respuestas de SB y hacienda. Parece que es todo muy confuso. Solo me queda llamar al BdE un dia de estos y hacer la consulta allí, a ver que me dicen sobre la declaración de la cuenta.

Como alguien ha dicho más arriba, no me fio de lo que me diga alguien de hacienda por palabra, yo quiero algo por escrito. Si no tengo más opción, como último recurso tendré que ir a un asesor fiscal.


----------



## Kurace (12 Jun 2012)

¡Buenas a todos!

Es mi primer mensaje y me he registrado hoy, pero os he leido bastantes veces.

Estaba pensando en abrir una cuenta con Saxo Bank, pero realmente no quiero invertir en nada, sólo es para guardar los ahorros. Y con la demo la verdad no me aclaro mucho...

Tengo una serie de preguntas a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano:

1º Según he leido en la primera página, no hay tarjeta de crédito, que se hace por transferencias. 

Sin embargo, cuando solicité información sobre Saxo Bank, me dijeron esto:



> Saxo Bank acepta la capitalización de las cuentas de sus clientes mediante Tarjeta de Crédito/Débito Visa y Mastercard. También se puede lógicamente capitalizar su cuenta mediante una transferencia. Saxo Bank A/S no cobra por transferencias, deberá consultar en la entidad de origen cuanto le cobran por el servicio.



2º ¿Hace falta tener otro banco? Por ejemplo, si tienes una cuenta en Ibercaja, habría que hacer una transferencia me imagino. Pero como leí en una página, no dan un IBAN. Por lo cual ¿cómo se hace? (En la demo insisto no me aclaro, veo para hacer acciones, pero nada más). 

3º ¿Cómo se cambia de divisa a una operación? ¿En la parte de Cuenta o es otra opción (Precios y operaciones)?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## cnk57 (13 Jun 2012)

Kurace dijo:


> ¡Buenas a todos!
> 
> Es mi primer mensaje y me he registrado hoy, pero os he leido bastantes veces.
> 
> ...



1. Con una tarjeta de crédito o débito (gratis en este caso) puedes llevar allí fondos. Si lo haces por transferencia te dan el número de una cuenta omnibus a la que hacer la transferencia (que creo que tienen con deutsche bank en Londres).

2. Sí hace falta tener un banco. Por temas de blanqueo de dinero los movimientos sólo pueden ser con el mismo titular de la cuenta SB.

3. Si tu cuenta SB no está en euros ellos aplican el cambio de euros (origen) a la divisa destino en SB según la cotización.


----------



## mecaweto (14 Jun 2012)

Buenas, despues de leerme el hilo, no acaba de quedarme claro si puedes abrir la "cuenta" con ellos, hacer la transferencia y dejar allí el dinero quieto, sin invertirlo.

En caso afirmativo. ¿Te dan intereses o te cobran alguna comisión?.

¿Si lo cambias a otra moneda, como CHF o coronas noruegas, el tipo de cambio está ajustado? ¿Hay comisión?.


----------



## talweg (15 Jun 2012)

Hola,
Estoy en proceso de apertura de una cuenta en Saxo Bank, y la cuenta donde tengo que hacer el ingreso es del "Deutsche Bank S.A.E. Spain
Código SWIFT - DEUTESBBXXX". ¿Quiere decir eso que el dinero se queda en España? Estará sometida a conversión o devaluación?


----------



## angek (18 Jun 2012)

Hola. Sólo quería agradecer a cnk57 por informarnos de esto. He contactado con Saxo Bank y estoy en trámites de apertura de la cuenta. Es bastante rápido. 

Su atención es notable y con sede y teléfono español, aumenta ligeramente la tranquilidad a la hora de buscar refugio. 

Gracias.


----------



## kikepm (18 Jun 2012)

Muy guapa toda la información que habeis aportado. Mi experiencia con SB viene de hace varios meses, abrí cuenta con ActivoTrade, por ahora total seriedad, estoy bastante contento.

Aún tengo la misma duda que vosotros, no se si hacienda me buscará las vueltas por no haber declarado la cuenta con ellos y otra que tengo con Interactive Brokers. Miedo me da.

Un saludo


----------



## Lem (21 Jun 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Buenas, despues de leerme el hilo, no acaba de quedarme claro si puedes abrir la "cuenta" con ellos, hacer la transferencia y dejar allí el dinero quieto, sin invertirlo.
> 
> En caso afirmativo. ¿Te dan intereses o te cobran alguna comisión?.
> 
> ¿Si lo cambias a otra moneda, como CHF o coronas noruegas, el tipo de cambio está ajustado? ¿Hay comisión?.



comisiones, intereses, etc -> Commissions and Margin | Saxo Bank Trading Rates and Charges

¿qué entiendes por "cambiar a otra moneda"?. si tienes una cuenta de menos de 100K, tienes que elegir la moneda en el momento de abrirla (si no la quieres en Euros), en este caso la conversión es spot + 0,05% (si no recuerdo mal, pero confírmalo). una vez tienes el dinero ahí puedes hacer operaciones Forex, pero se trabaja siempre con apalancamiento creo de 100:1.

yo también preguntaría cómo se hace para retirar el dinero, que es lo más importante :fiufiu:


----------



## Lem (21 Jun 2012)

BRAXTON dijo:


> Como soy novatillo, estoy acosando a preguntas al gestor. Una de mis dudas era si podía tener varias cuentas, para operar en varias divisas, y el me respondió que se encargaban de todo, que le dijera en que moneda y cuantas sub cuentas quería tener. Es a coste cero, lo que no se es cuantas subcuentas te dejaran tener como máximo. Yo le dije las tres que he comentado y me contesto que sin pegas.



ienso:

a mí me dijeron que las subcuentas con divisas variadas sólo se podían a partir de 100K. además cuando lo contraté el mínimo eran 10K, ahora por lo que se dice en el hilo parece que lo han bajado a 2K, como hacen con los USAnos.


----------



## puntxin (4 Jul 2012)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que legalmente no se tenga obligación de declarar no está tan claro:
> Tomado de la circular 3/2006 del Banco de España:
> 
> "La presente Circular regula las obligaciones de información
> ...





He consultado con el BdE mediante mensaje electrónico el tema de declarar la cuenta de Saxo Bank con ellos. La verdad que me han contestado rápidamente y aclarandome las dudas que tenía:

1.- Si hace falta declarar este tipo de cuentas
2.- Si hay que hacerlo con el documento DD1.

Respuesta que me han dado desde el BdE: 

"Este tipo de cuentas se declara según la circular 2/2001 por lo tanto no se usa el documento DD1." 

Y leyendo la circular 2/2001, apartado 1.3, dice así:

" No tendrán que informar cuando se cumplan a la vez los siguientes límites:
- Que sus saldos totales de valores negociables depositados en entidades no
residentes, convertidos a euros, no superen el 31 de diciembre del año anterior, el
importe de 6 millones de euros (998.316.000 pta.).
ESTADÍSTICA - NORMAS DE MECANIZACIÓN DE LA CIRCULAR 2/2001 – APARTADO 1 1.5
...

- Que sus operaciones totales de valores negociables, efectuadas a través de
entidades no residentes, convertidas a euros, no superen durante el año anterior el
importe de 60 millones de euros (9.983.160.000 pta.)..."

Así que me parece que estamos todos exentos. ¿No?


----------



## cnk57 (4 Jul 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> He consultado con el BdE mediante mensaje electrónico el tema de declarar la cuenta de Saxo Bank con ellos. La verdad que me han contestado rápidamente y aclarandome las dudas que tenía:
> 
> 1.- Si hace falta declarar este tipo de cuentas
> 2.- Si hay que hacerlo con el documento DD1.
> ...




fenomenal. Gracias. Esperemos que no lo cambien con la nueva ley o decreto que anunciaron hace unas semanas.

Por cierto, podrías copiar, omitiendo tus datos pero dejando los del bde, la respuesta que te dieron. Es por tenerla por escrito por si en el futuro alguien de hacienda se mete con nosotros.


----------



## << 49 >> (5 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> El CHF está artificialmente ligado al EUR , el cruce fijo está a EURCHF=1,20
> (el precio de un euro en francos es 1,20). Este verano como el CHF
> se iba a las nubes, los suizos lo bajaron. Como está artificialmente
> bajo, ¿qué pasará si los suizos lo dejaran fluctuar?



Los suizos lo dejan fluctuar, pero por debajo del precio máximo de 1,20 por euro. Así que puede estar a 1,21 por euro, a 1,22 por euro o a 1,25 por euro, pero no a 1,19 por euro porque entonces el banco central intervendría en el mercado comprando euros con francos suizos hasta que el precio volviera a ser de 1,20 por euro.

(En la práctica ni siquiera hace falta que intervengan en el mercado, basta con que digan que lo harán para que a nadie se le ocurra comprar francos más caros que el precio límite).

Que se hayan decidido a intervenir en el mercado NO quiere decir que el franco suizo esté artificialmente bajo sino todo lo contrario: estaba cada vez más caro hasta el punto de que estaba perjudicando las exportaciones, y por eso han tenido que poner un límite para que no siga subiendo.

Moraleja: El cambio actual de 1,20 por euro es el precio máximo al que verás el franco. Puede valer menos, pero no más, así que en este momento no es buena idea cambiar los ahorros de euros a francos suizos.


----------



## cnk57 (5 Jul 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Los suizos lo dejan fluctuar, pero por debajo del precio máximo de 1,20 por euro. Así que puede estar a 1,21 por euro, a 1,22 por euro o a 1,25 por euro, pero no a 1,19 por euro porque entonces el banco central intervendría en el mercado comprando euros con francos suizos hasta que el precio volviera a ser de 1,20 por euro.
> 
> (En la práctica ni siquiera hace falta que intervengan en el mercado, basta con que digan que lo harán para que a nadie se le ocurra comprar francos más caros que el precio límite).
> 
> ...





¿Estás teniendo en cuenta que EURCHF=1,25 significa un menor precio del CHF, o que EURCHF=1,15 significa un mayor precio del CHF?
¿Y que un CHF muy muy caro sería EURCHF=1 ?

Si el banco central de Suiza no hubiera intervenido, el CHF se habría
disparado a EURCHF=1 por la fuerte presión compradora de CHF.

Ahora está mantenido a EURCHF=1,20 artificialmente.

Vuelvo a preguntar, ¿qué pasaría si el BNS dejara libre el CHF, que bajaría a EURCHF=1,30 o que subiría a EURCHF=1,10?


----------



## << 49 >> (5 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Estás teniendo en cuenta que EURCHF=1,25 significa un menor precio del CHF, o que EURCHF=1,15 significa un mayor precio del CHF?
> ¿Y que un CHF muy muy caro sería EURCHF=1 ?



Sí, lo estoy teniendo en cuenta.


> Si el banco central de Suiza no hubiera intervenido, el CHF se habría
> disparado a EURCHF=1 por la fuerte presión compradora de CHF.



Efectivamente, esa es la marcha que llevaba.


> Ahora está mantenido a EURCHF=1,20 artificialmente.



Bueno, lo que es natural y artificial es muy discutible. El mercado no siempre es "natural". ¿Te suena lo de la "exhuberancia irracional" de los mercados?


> Vuelvo a preguntar, ¿qué pasaría si el BNS dejara libre el CHF, que bajaría a EURCHF=1,30 o que subiría a EURCHF=1,10?



Y yo vuelvo a repetir: La intervención no es para mantener el precio del franco suizo a 1,20 por euro sino solamente para que no se aprecie por encima de ese nivel.

El franco suizo es libre de bajar de precio, y si no lo hace es porque no quiere, no porque no sea libre de hacerlo.

Si dejaran al franco libre del todo, posiblemente seguiría subiendo, que es lo que estaba haciendo antes de que le pusieran ese límite, así que no creo que quiten el límite por ahora.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Jul 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Moraleja: El cambio actual de 1,20 por euro es el precio máximo al que verás el franco. Puede valer menos, pero no más, así que en este momento no es buena idea cambiar los ahorros de euros a francos suizos.



Es decir que no dejaran que el valor baje por debajo de 1,2 (que el precio suba por encima del inverso). Pero también es el precio mínimo (valor màximo) al que lo verás, mientras haya la demanda de CHF que hay, no?



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Si dejaran al franco libre del todo, posiblemente seguiría subiendo, que es lo que estaba haciendo antes de que le pusieran ese límite, así que no creo que quiten el límite por ahora.



Por lo que si paso mis EUR a CHF, posiblemente me quedaré igual *excepto* que no puedan mantenerlo indefinidamente y el precio se dispare (el valor caiga a 1,1 o 1,0) y entonces gane dinero al volver a EUR.

Conclusion: Si solo puedo elegir tener mis ahorroros en EUR, USD o CHF, yo diria que CHF es la opción menos mala, especialmente pasadas las elecciones americanas.

¿tiene sentido?


----------



## cnk57 (5 Jul 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Si dejaran al franco libre del todo, posiblemente seguiría subiendo, que es lo que estaba haciendo antes de que le pusieran ese límite, así que no creo que quiten el límite por ahora.



Coño, pues eso es lo que dije yo ! ¿Ahora caes del guindo?

Si compras a EURCHF=1,20 y el BNS dejara de intervenir, PROBABLEMENTE subiría a 1,15 o 1,10 o más.
(Ya lo hizo antes de la intervención del BNS el verano pasado, 
y lo hubiera vuelto a hacer).


----------



## << 49 >> (5 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por lo que si paso mis EUR a CHF, posiblemente me quedaré igual *excepto* que no puedan mantenerlo indefinidamente y el precio se dispare (el valor caiga a 1,1 o 1,0) y entonces gane dinero al volver a EUR.



¿Y por qué no van a poder mantenerlo indefinidamente?

Esto no es como aquella historia de Soros con la libra esterlina, es justo lo contrario.

El banco central suizo está firmemente decidido a que el franco no *suba* de un cierto valor y para ello está dispuesto a vender todos los francos suizos que haga falta.

¿Cuántos francos suizos puede vender el banco central suizo? Pues infinitos, porque el banco central es precisamente el que emite la moneda. Si tienen la máquina de imprimir francos pueden imprimir todos los que quieran sin límite.

Contra un poder tan inmenso como ese no hay absolutamente nada que hacer.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Jul 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no van a poder mantenerlo indefinidamente?



Yo no he dicho que no pueda, era una hipótesis. Si como tu dices es tan imposible, significa que el cambio se mantendrá indefinidamente a 1.2, por lo que no es peligroso tener CHF. 



<< 49 >> dijo:


> ¿Cuántos francos suizos puede vender el banco central suizo? Pues infinitos, porque el banco central es precisamente el que emite la moneda. Si tienen la máquina de imprimir francos pueden imprimir todos los que quieran sin límite.



Esta es la teoría, mucho antes de haber impreso "infinitos" CHFs para comprar EUROS, la economía suiza quedaría afectada precisamente por haber comprado tantos euros, una divisa que está en la cuerda floja.

En cualquier caso, lo que mi argumento (junto con tus respuestas) demuestran es que parece bastante seguro tener CHFs. Si tu crees que es peligroso, deberias argumentar porqué crees que hay riesgo de que el CHF baje de precio y se vaya a 1.3 o 1.4 (teniendo en cuenta que Suiza debe controlar la potencial burbuja inmobiliaria interna).


----------



## << 49 >> (6 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si tu crees que es peligroso, deberias argumentar porqué crees que hay riesgo de que el CHF baje de precio y se vaya a 1.3 o 1.4 (teniendo en cuenta que Suiza debe controlar la potencial burbuja inmobiliaria interna).



Pues porque el propio banco central ha manifestado que incluso 1,20 por euro es caro.

Pero no tienes que creerme, puedes leer la nota de prensa tú mismo:

http://www.snb.ch/en/mmr/reference/pre_20110906/source/pre_20110906.en.pdf

Transcribo:

*Swiss National Bank sets minimum exchange rate at CHF 1.20 per euro*

The current massive overvaluation of the Swiss franc poses an acute threat to the Swiss
economy and carries the risk of a deflationary development.

The Swiss National Bank (SNB) is therefore aiming for a substantial and sustained
weakening of the Swiss franc. With immediate effect, it will no longer tolerate a EUR/CHF
exchange rate below the minimum rate of CHF 1.20. The SNB will enforce this minimum
rate with the utmost determination and is prepared to buy foreign currency in unlimited
quantities.

Even at a rate of CHF 1.20 per euro, the Swiss franc is still high and should continue to
weaken over time. If the economic outlook and deflationary risks so require, the SNB will
take further measures.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Jul 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> The Swiss National Bank (SNB) *is therefore aiming for a substantial and sustained
> weakening* of the Swiss franc.
> ...
> Even at a rate of CHF 1.20 per euro, the Swiss franc is still high *and should continue to
> ...



Ok, una cosa es que tuvieran como objetivo no sobrepasar el 1.2 y otra, segun lo que está en negrita, que tengan como objetivo que tenga una tendencia a la baja. De todas formas entiendo que anunciarlo forma parte de la estrategia.


----------



## puntxin (11 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> fenomenal. Gracias. Esperemos que no lo cambien con la nueva ley o decreto que anunciaron hace unas semanas.
> 
> Por cierto, podrías copiar, omitiendo tus datos pero dejando los del bde, la respuesta que te dieron. Es por tenerla por escrito por si en el futuro alguien de hacienda se mete con nosotros.



Perdón por la tardanza. Copio y pego:

From: bpa.empresas@bde.es
To: XXXXX@XXXXX.com
Date: Wed, 4 Jul 2012 08:31:36 +0200
Subject: RE: Solicitud impreso DD1

Muy Sr. nuestro:



Los boletines de petición de impresos de declaración no los recibe este Departamento si no el Servicio de Publicaciones, por lo que para cualquier consulta al respecto ha de contactar con ellos.



Por otro lado aclararle que este tipo de cuentas no están sujetas a declaración conforme a lo establecido en la Circular 3/2006, no obstante, las inversiones/desinversiones en títulos negociables depositados en el extranjero, deben declarase conforme a lo establecido en la Circular 2/2001.



Atentamente.





U. Gestión del Registro de Transacciones

División de Gestión de la Información Estadística

Departamento de Estadística


----------



## flawless11 (12 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes, ¿qué comisión de custodia cobra Saxo Bank? ¿Comisión y pegas a la hora de retirar fondos? ¿Mantenimiento de la cuenta?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Panchito4 (13 Jul 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ¿qué comisión de custodia cobra Saxo Bank? ¿Comisión y pegas a la hora de retirar fondos? ¿Mantenimiento de la cuenta?
> 
> Gracias a todos!



No cobran nada, ni por mantenimiento de la cuenta ni por custodia de valores. Ningún problema para retirar fondos, lo tienes en un día. Además puedes tener subcuentas en cualquier divisa. Las tarifas de c/v son muy competitivas, más baratas que cualquier broker español (las puedes consultar en su propia pagina web) pero cuidado con las retenciones por dividendos en USA, creo que te aplican el 30% en vez del 15% pero eso es mejor que lo consultes con ellos.


----------



## michinato (13 Jul 2012)

puntxin dijo:


> Perdón por la tardanza. Copio y pego:
> 
> From: bpa.empresas@bde.es
> To: XXXXX@XXXXX.com
> ...




Mirando la circular 2/2001 (http://www.bde.es/webbde/SJU/normativa/circulares/c200102.pdf), entiendo que nosotros unicamente tendriamos obligacion de declarar este tipo de cuentas si superaran el importe de 6 millones de € o si el BdE lo requiriera especificamente. (Norma 3, punto 2)


¿Podeis confirmarme si es así?


----------



## flawless11 (13 Jul 2012)

Panchito4 dijo:


> No cobran nada, ni por mantenimiento de la cuenta ni por custodia de valores. Ningún problema para retirar fondos, lo tienes en un día. Además puedes tener subcuentas en cualquier divisa. Las tarifas de c/v son muy competitivas, más baratas que cualquier broker español (las puedes consultar en su propia pagina web) pero cuidado con las retenciones por dividendos en USA, creo que te aplican el 30% en vez del 15% pero eso es mejor que lo consultes con ellos.



Muchas gracias, muy interesantes las condiciones. Hablaré con ellos por el tema dividendos.


Un saludo.


----------



## angek (13 Jul 2012)

Panchito4 dijo:


> No cobran nada, ni por mantenimiento de la cuenta ni por custodia de valores. Ningún problema para retirar fondos, lo tienes en un día. Además puedes tener subcuentas en cualquier divisa. Las tarifas de c/v son muy competitivas, más baratas que cualquier broker español (las puedes consultar en su propia pagina web) pero cuidado con las retenciones por dividendos en USA, creo que te aplican el 30% en vez del 15% pero eso es mejor que lo consultes con ellos.



Sí que hay, como es de esperar, en cada retirada de fondos. *(Edito y comprobado: No es así, no me cobraron al final, sino que mi banco me sableó y la tomé con SB) *


Por lo demás.... 


¿Alguien sabe, a grandes rasgos, cómo comprar divisa extranjera? - Supongo que la pregunta es de peón caminero y eso, pero un pepitazo como yo no se despeina en mostrar su astronómica ignorancia.


----------



## cnk57 (13 Jul 2012)

angek dijo:


> Sí que hay, como es de esperar, en cada retirada de fondos.




¿Sabes de cuánto es la comisión al retirar?

Para meter, si lo haces con tarjeta de débito, no hay.



> ¿Alguien sabe, a grandes rasgos, cómo comprar divisa extranjera? - Supongo que la pregunta es de peón caminero y eso, pero un pepitazo como yo no se despeina en mostrar su astronómica ignorancia.



Te refieres en la plataforma SB supongo ¿o papelitos de colores?


Puedes hacerlo con 

+ forex (divisas)
+ cfds
+ futuros
+ opciones

Ojo que esos son todos apalancados.

Y con menos riesgo, comprar un ETF monetario.

PERO SIEMPRE pon un stop-loss.


----------



## flawless11 (13 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes, después de hablar con Patricia de Saxo Bank -servicio de atención excelente y rapidísimo, la verdad es que ojalá sean así una vez eres cliente- puedo comentaros algunas cosas en palabras textuales suyas:

1. Con respecto a las comisiones:

"Cero, no hay comisiones de custodia, depositaria, ni mantenimiento, ni tampoco de retiro de fondos."

2. Con respecto a la doble imposición de dividendos en acciones USA como me había comentado un compañero, y un tema que me parece interesantísimo:

"Antiguamente reteníamos un 30% pero actualmente ya hacemos el W8 BEN automáticamente para cliente privados para que solo se os retenga un 15%."

3. Y otra cosa que supongo que nos preocupará a todos, la obligación o no de declarar con el modelo DD1 la cuenta al BdE:

"En cuanto al DD1 es para cuenta corrientes, a las cuentas de valores (tú caso) a no ser que superen los 6 millones de Euros no hay que notificarlas, pero ante la duda o posibles cambios, lo mejor es que siempre consultar con el Banco de España."

Por último os dejo una cuestión que no sé si está ya respondida, en cuyo caso ruego me disculpéis; ¿cómo se hace para tener varias subcuentas en diferentes divisas?

Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## cnk57 (13 Jul 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Por último os dejo una cuestión que no sé si está ya respondida, en cuyo caso ruego me disculpéis; ¿cómo se hace para tener varias subcuentas en diferentes divisas?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos.



Tienes que pedírselo, mejor por teléfono:


Si es usted un cliente particular, contáctenos a través de:
informacion@saxobank.com
91 769 69 70 | 900 998 318 (Gratuito desde línea fija)


----------



## angek (13 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Puedes hacerlo con:
> 
> + forex (divisas)
> + cfds
> ...




Buscando en la web, no parece muy de fiar tal herramienta de Stop Loss. Creo que la subdivisión de cuentas sería más adecuada.


----------



## Panchito4 (14 Jul 2012)

2. Con respecto a la doble imposición de dividendos en acciones USA como me había comentado un compañero, y un tema que me parece interesantísimo:

"Antiguamente reteníamos un 30% pero actualmente ya hacemos el W8 BEN automáticamente para cliente privados para que solo se os retenga un 15%."

Muchas gracias por preguntar, parece que ya se han puesto las pilas en este tema. Siendo así me parece que no tienen rival. Ah, por cierto, tampoco cobran comisiones por abono de dividendos. Lo malo es la puñetera ley del Sr. Montoro, a ver si sacan los detalles ya porque es lo que me frena a operar más con ellos.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Jul 2012)

angek dijo:


> Buscando en la web, no parece muy de fiar tal herramienta de Stop Loss. Creo que la subdivisión de cuentas sería más adecuada.



¿te refieres a que a veces no se disparan?

La subdivison de cuentas tampoco sirve en productos apalancados. El margin-call se puede chupar todas las subcuentas y la cuenta "madre".

Si no te fias puedes poner un "corto" con un cfd. Es decir,compras a largo a 10, y pones un stop-loss del largo a 9,p.ej. Luego pones un corto. 8,8 vigilando para anularlo si el stop sí saltó.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Jul 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, después de hablar con Patricia de Saxo Bank -servicio de atención excelente y rapidísimo, la verdad es que ojalá sean así una vez eres cliente- puedo comentaros algunas cosas en palabras textuales suyas:
> 
> 1. Con respecto a las comisiones:
> 
> ...



Pideselo a Patricia.


Por cierto, se puede ingresar con tarjetas. Las de credito sí tienen comisión.


----------



## iLLuSiOn_ (23 Jul 2012)

Buenas noches!

Soy nuevo en el foro, y además quisiera remarcar mi gran ignorancia en estos temas financieros...

Me estoy abriendo una cuenta en Swissquote, también había valorado hacerlo en Saxo Bank, pero... en caso de corralito, corralote, o similares... si sólo me puedo traer el dinero con transferencias, ¿no sigo teniendo el mismo problema? Es decir, si me tengo que transferir el dinero a un banco Español, ya tendré los problemas asociados al corralito. Tendré mi dinero allí resguardado, pero si necesito comprar arroz y lentejas no lo podré tocar hasta que finalice el corralote.
¿Habría otra fórmula para recuperar mi dinero en ese caso?
En swissquote sí puedo hacerme una Visa, y en caso de emergencia se supone que podría utilizarla para comprar.
Disculpad si estoy preguntando una tontería ::


----------



## cnk57 (23 Jul 2012)

Tienes razón en que no disponer de tarjeta en saxobank es una desventaja.

Pero ...


en caso de corralito no se sabe qué pasará: no sabemos qué restricciones impondrán, a transferencias, uso de tarjetas y retirada en efectivo.

En cualquier caso, el principal problema, conversión de ahorros a neo-pesetas
estará solucionado.

(Recuerda no poner todo en el mismo sitio)


----------



## angek (23 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Sabes de cuánto es la comisión al retirar?




Paren las máquinas. 

La comisión que creía de Saxo Bank, era de mi banco español y olé (perdón por la confusión). 

Los daneses no me han cobrado.


----------



## angek (23 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿te refieres a que a veces no se disparan?



Efectivamente. Navegando por ahí, he leído que les ha fallado el Stop Loss alguna vez, haciendo palmar importantes cantidades. 




cnk57 dijo:


> La subdivison de cuentas tampoco sirve en productos apalancados. El margin-call se puede chupar todas las subcuentas y la cuenta "madre".
> 
> Si no te fias puedes poner un "corto" con un cfd. Es decir,compras a largo a 10, y pones un stop-loss del largo a 9,p.ej. Luego pones un corto. 8,8 vigilando para anularlo si el stop sí saltó.




Ufff, creo que necesito clases particulares de trading. Te lo agradezco, pero no he pillado casi nada. Pensé que sería más fácil, como en SwissQuote. 

Seguiré investigando.


----------



## angek (24 Jul 2012)

Calentito, tito: 









He llamado a Patricia y me lo ha confirmado.


----------



## Rexter (24 Jul 2012)

iLLuSiOn_ dijo:


> Buenas noches!
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro, y además quisiera remarcar mi gran ignorancia en estos temas financieros...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en caso de corralito al hacer las transferencia a España nos devaluarían la moneda a la nueva moneda devaluada de forma automática si pasa por bancos Españoles. Creo que la úncia forma segura de mantener el total de tu capital intacto sin sufrir devaluaciones sería ir personalmente al banco en que tengas el dinero. Para ir a Saxo Bank son unas 25 horas de coche.
Por otra parte puedes esperar a que pase el corralito, en mi opinión las cuentas en el extranjero si las usas como protección ante un corralito solo hay que meter el dinero ahorrado que no tengas pensado usar en el corto plazo. Una vez pasa el corralito puedes volver a operar de forma normal.


----------



## cnk57 (24 Jul 2012)

angek dijo:


> La subdivison de cuentas tampoco sirve en productos apalancados. El margin-call se puede chupar todas las subcuentas y la cuenta "madre".
> 
> Si no te fias puedes poner un "corto" con un cfd. Es decir,compras a largo a 10, y pones un stop-loss del largo a 9,p.ej. Luego pones un corto. 8,8 vigilando para anularlo si el stop sí saltó.
> 
> ...



Es más fácil de lo que parece.

Si compras un producto apalancado (p.ej. un CFD) quiere decir que compras por valor de 1000 pero solo pones una garantía inicial de por ejemplo 100.
Si la cotización empieza a bajar empiezas a perder el dinero de la garantía,
pero la cosa va más allà (si sigues sin vender), es decir te va chupando (mientras baje) dinero de la cuenta (incluso de todas las subcuentas si las tienes, según pregunté) hasta que llegas a 0. En ese momento te avisan
para que pongas más margen (margin-call) y si no lo haces venden el producto.

Evidentemente, en cualquier caso siempre debes poner un stop-loss, y claro, vigilar que salte cuando toca, y si no saltara vender tú.
Haciendolo así es muy improbable perder todo el dinero de la cuenta
si no se hace burradas de comprar productos con fuertes sube-bajas (volátiles) y encima apalancados. Un ejemplo de este tipo de productos es
los futuros de petróleo, porque 1 sólo contrato de futuro pueden ser 100.000 euros (deberías poner 10.000 de garantía) y suele oscilar mucho.


----------



## cnk57 (24 Jul 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Yo creo que en caso de corralito al hacer las transferencia a España nos devaluarían la moneda a la nueva moneda devaluada de forma automática si pasa por bancos Españoles. Creo que la úncia forma segura de mantener el total de tu capital intacto sin sufrir devaluaciones sería ir personalmente al banco en que tengas el dinero. Para ir a Saxo Bank son unas 25 horas de coche.
> Por otra parte puedes esperar a que pase el corralito, en mi opinión las cuentas en el extranjero si las usas como protección ante un corralito solo hay que meter el dinero ahorrado que no tengas pensado usar en el corto plazo. Una vez pasa el corralito puedes volver a operar de forma normal.



Ahórrate las 25 horas de coche, porque aunque vayas a Kobenhavn no te van a dar el dinero. Saxo bank no es un banco ni tiene oficinas. Lo que tendrías que hacer es sacarte una cuenta en un banco ordinario en algún lado de Europa y transferir los fondos. (En todo caso, ve en avión, que es más barato).

El problema de transferencias de vuelta a España ocurre sea el banco
que sea, también para swissquote. 

Siempre, siempre habría que esperar que pasaran las restricciones relativas
a la vuelta a la peseta para hacer las transferencias.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Ahórrate las 25 horas de coche, porque aunque vayas a Kobenhavn no te van a dar el dinero. Saxo bank no es un banco ni tiene oficinas. Lo que tendrías que hacer es sacarte una cuenta en un banco ordinario en algún lado de Europa y transferir los fondos. (En todo caso, ve en avión, que es más barato).
> 
> El problema de transferencias de vuelta a España ocurre sea el banco
> que sea, también para swissquote.
> ...



Mi consejo: abrirse una cuenta en Andorra o Gibraltar, transferencia a dicha cuenta y en unas horas de coche te traes la nomina para el trimestre.


----------



## cnk57 (24 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mi consejo: abrirse una cuenta en Andorra o Gibraltar, transferencia a dicha cuenta y en unas horas de coche te traes la nomina para el trimestre.




No es mala idea, pero por definición en un corralito no se sabe qué va a pasar.

Podría ocurrir que si dentro de España sólo te dejan retirar 600 euros
al mes, entonces no te dejaran entrar ni salir de España con más
de 600 euros al mes. A parte de que te pusieran una multa gorda
si te pillan en el coche más de esos 600.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> No es mala idea, pero por definición en un corralito no se sabe qué va a pasar.
> 
> Podría ocurrir que si dentro de España sólo te dejan retirar 600 euros
> al mes, entonces no te dejaran entrar ni salir de España con más
> ...



Es cierto, el limite actual de 10.000 € es mas q optimista. Pero bueno, en el escenario de tener pasta fuera y nada de comer dentro, no descartaria hacer "ilegalidades" como traerme mas dinerito del permitido en mis cavidades corporales. :o


----------



## cnk57 (24 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es cierto, el limite actual de 10.000 € es mas q optimista. Pero bueno, en el escenario de tener pasta fuera y nada de comer dentro, no descartaria hacer "ilegalidades" como traerme mas dinerito del permitido en mis cavidades corporales. :o



Entonces te llamaríamos "la gallina de los huevos de oro".


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Jul 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Entonces te llamaríamos "la gallina de los huevos de oro".



Ahi has estado fino ... :XX::XX:


----------



## iLLuSiOn_ (24 Jul 2012)

Pero si en SwissQuote tengo una cuenta con algo de dinero, y tengo una Visa contra esa cuenta corriente, en un escenario catastrófico de corralito podría comprar cosas aquí con la Visa sin hacer transferencias ni retirar efectivo, ¿no es así?
Vale, me cobrarían comisiones por utilizar una Visa de Suiza en España, y si la divisa es diferente también me cobrarían comisión por el cambio de moneda... pero podria comprar al fin y al cabo, sin preocuparme de restricciones (salvo los límites que tenga en la Visa, por supuesto).
Básicamente es por lo que quiero todo este tinglado... si la cosa se pone fea, y nos cambian los euros a pseudopesetas... y esas pseudopesetas se devaluan hasta el infinito, y una barra de pan pasa a costar 25 trillones de pseudopesetas... pues poder ir con mi Visa a comprar el pan.
No se, yo es que a veces pienso que estoy medio loco, siendo tan catastrofista, pero qué se yo... así me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## cnk57 (24 Jul 2012)

iLLuSiOn_ dijo:


> Pero si en SwissQuote tengo una cuenta con algo de dinero, y tengo una Visa contra esa cuenta corriente, en un escenario catastrófico de corralito podría comprar cosas aquí con la Visa sin hacer transferencias ni retirar efectivo, ¿no es así?
> Vale, me cobrarían comisiones por utilizar una Visa de Suiza en España, y si la divisa es diferente también me cobrarían comisión por el cambio de moneda... pero podria comprar al fin y al cabo, sin preocuparme de restricciones (salvo los límites que tenga en la Visa, por supuesto).
> Básicamente es por lo que quiero todo este tinglado... si la cosa se pone fea, y nos cambian los euros a pseudopesetas... y esas pseudopesetas se devaluan hasta el infinito, y una barra de pan pasa a costar 25 trillones de pseudopesetas... pues poder ir con mi Visa a comprar el pan.
> No se, yo es que a veces pienso que estoy medio loco, siendo tan catastrofista, pero qué se yo... así me quedo más tranquilo.



El corralito es una situacion excepcional, y como tal, no podemos saber cuales son las medidas concretas que se implementaran. Siempre se podra sacar dinero en pesetas hasta un limite para ir tirando. Ahora, que se pueda hacer transferencias o utilizar visas extranjeras ...


----------



## jlpedrolo (28 Jul 2012)

Hola,

Gracias por vuestro hilo, clarifica bastante el tema. 

Me quiero sacar una cuenta en Saxo Bank (cuenta trading) para proteger mis pocos ahorrillos, de una posible salida del euro y consiguiente devaluacion. La duda que tengo es que no entiendo bien que problemas puede haber al querer recuperar/repatriar el dinero.

Que el gobierno pusiera un gravamen a los que quieran recuperar su dinero? 

O bien que ese dinero que tengamos fuera, se devalúe automáticamente al volver a la cuenta bancaria española? 

No sé, pienso que si lo tenemos fuera en coronas danesas (por ejemplo) y volvemos a pesetas, el gobierno fijaría un tipo de cambio corona/neopeseta al que habría que atenerse. Eso parece incontestable y habría que aceptarlo si o si. 

¿O es que ese tipo de cambio se prevée potencialmente negativo para los ahorros recuperados, con lo cual habría que evitar el ingreso del dinero en nuestra cuenta española? 

Agradecería vuestra opinión ya que estoy hecho un lio.


----------



## cnk57 (28 Jul 2012)

jlpedrolo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias por vuestro hilo, clarifica bastante el tema.
> 
> ...




Si volvemos a la peseta durante el tiempo que durara la adaptación
habría evidentemente un corralito pero no sabemos qué otras normas
se impondrían, ya que se trata de una situación excepcional.

El tiempo de vigencia de esas normas excepcionales no sabemos
tampoco qué duraría, pero yo *creo* (recalco lo de creo)
que al final pasarían. Es decir si un ciudadano danés viene
de vacaciones y le cambian una corona por 30 pesetas, no creo
que le aplicaran un cambio distinto a un español.


----------



## jlpedrolo (29 Jul 2012)

parece que no tengo la herramienta para agradecer mensajes - asi que lo dejo por escrito, te agradezco la respuesta cnk57.


----------



## Kurace (21 Ago 2012)

Hola a todos.

Ya me he hecho cuenta en Saxo Bank.

Ahora tengo una duda y es la siguiente.

Según he leído todo el hilo, por lo visto no hay que rellenar el formulario DD1 para el Banco de España porque no supera una cantidad (que ni por asomo tengo ). ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## vicius23 (21 Ago 2012)

He leido todo el post y me parece que Saxo Bank es una opción genial, me voy a abrir la cuenta para diversificar un poco y tener algo abierto por allí... pero tengo una duda que a ver si me la podéis resolver:

- Si abro la cuenta en EUR y la dejo en EUR (sin cambiar el dinero a CHF u otras), en un posible caso de salida del EUR y corralito en España... si el Euro siguiera en vigor mi cuenta seguiría en Euros no? Si el EURO desapareciera (cosa improbable) que pasaría con el dinero? A DKK?


----------



## cnk57 (21 Ago 2012)

vicius23 dijo:


> He leido todo el post y me parece que Saxo Bank es una opción genial, me voy a abrir la cuenta para diversificar un poco y tener algo abierto por allí... pero tengo una duda que a ver si me la podéis resolver:
> 
> - Si abro la cuenta en EUR y la dejo en EUR (sin cambiar el dinero a CHF u otras), en un posible caso de salida del EUR y corralito en España... si el Euro siguiera en vigor mi cuenta seguiría en Euros no? Si el EURO desapareciera (cosa improbable) que pasaría con el dinero? A DKK?



Caso 1, seguro que sigue en euros.

Caso 2, ni idea, no se si nos preguntarian o lo pasarian directamente a DKK.
Bueno, el caso es que o la abri en CHF


----------



## vicius23 (21 Ago 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Si la abres en EUR y luego conviertes a CHF es igual que abrirla en CHF y mandar euros? Lo digo porque al abrirla me pareció entender (quizá me equivoqué) que había que abrirla en la divisa con la que se fuera a hacer la transferencia... y por eso puse EUR.


----------



## cnk57 (22 Ago 2012)

No lo se. Habria que ver el tipo de cambio al traspasar eur a chf omparado con el bid-ask una vez dentro de la plataforma. Este ultimo creo yo que sera el mas ajustado.


----------



## Kurace (22 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien sabe? Lo digo por esto que salía en un post:



> He consultado con el BdE mediante mensaje electrónico el tema de declarar la cuenta de Saxo Bank con ellos. La verdad que me han contestado rápidamente y aclarandome las dudas que tenía:
> 
> 1.- Si hace falta declarar este tipo de cuentas
> 2.- Si hay que hacerlo con el documento DD1.
> ...



Si alguien me lo explica, estaría eternamente agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## Carpenter (22 Ago 2012)

Kurace dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe? Lo digo por esto que salía en un post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pone lo mismo que nos ha explicado Patricia de Saxobank a varios por teléfono. Que al tratarse de una cuenta de valores, a no ser que tengas más de 6 millones de euros, no es necesario declarar la cuenta. Quédate tranquilo, puedes olvidarte de DD1s y de Bancos de España


----------



## vicius23 (23 Ago 2012)

Pregunta que me ha surgido:

Si yo supongamos que meto 30000 EUR en Saxo Bank y tengo unos beneficios de 2.000 EUR, y decido sacar los 32000 a una cuenta española... Hacienda lógicamente es consciente de esa transferencia (debería saltar el aviso al menos)... ¿Qué pasaría? ¿Como explicamos que esos 2000 son ganancias sin que nos peguen el palo? ¿O no nos pegan palo porque es una cuenta de valores y podemos traer los 2000 íntegros?

No lo tengo claro y una explicación me vendría de perlas.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## cnk57 (23 Ago 2012)

vicius23 dijo:


> Pregunta que me ha surgido:
> 
> Si yo supongamos que meto 30000 EUR en Saxo Bank y tengo unos beneficios de 2.000 EUR, y decido sacar los 32000 a una cuenta española... Hacienda lógicamente es consciente de esa transferencia (debería saltar el aviso al menos)... ¿Qué pasaría? ¿Como explicamos que esos 2000 son ganancias sin que nos peguen el palo? ¿O no nos pegan palo porque es una cuenta de valores y podemos traer los 2000 íntegros?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en cada declaracion de haciend debes declarar las plusvalias (ganancias o perdidas patrimoniales) independientemente de que sacaras el dinero o no de SB. Esta claro que si no lo sacas es casi imposible que hacienda sepa que has tenido plusvalias, pero creo que igual de dificil es que hacienda se entere que metiste 30 y sacaste 32, porque podrias haber ingresado 2 en sb por otra via que hacienda ( otra cuenta extranjera) no sepa y por tanto esos 2 no son plusvalia.


----------



## arckan69 (13 Sep 2012)

Hola, voy a reflotar este hilo, visto las nuevas noticias de nuestro querido bobierno, de gravar las transacciones. 

En saxobank, al estar domicilado en el extranjero, no se vería afectado por este nuevo gravamen? 

Tenéis alguna idea? 

....HASTA el 52%. Mínimo el 24,75%.


----------



## vicius23 (14 Sep 2012)

Imagino que estaría gravado en el momento en el que quisieras recuperar los dividendos, aunque teóricamente se deberían declarar todas las C/V no?

Yo estoy en Saxo y he mirado por la web y no he visto nada.


----------



## jcfdez (14 Sep 2012)

Montoro descarta una 'Tasa Tobin' a las transacciones financieras porque "no tiene sentido"


----------



## cnk57 (14 Sep 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> Hola, voy a reflotar este hilo, visto las nuevas noticias de nuestro querido bobierno, de gravar las transacciones.
> 
> En saxobank, al estar domicilado en el extranjero, no se vería afectado por este nuevo gravamen?
> 
> ...



Hasta que no salga la ley, no podremos saber seguro cómo afectará.
A los corredores nacionales es evidente que sí les afecta, puesto que
serán ellos los que tengan que aplicar el gravamen.

Yo opino que el gobierno no podrá obligar a Saxo Bank
a aplicar una tasa, puesto que no está bajo la jurisdicción española y de hecho los clientes españoles de SB deben ser poquísimos.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Sep 2012)

vicius23 dijo:


> Imagino que estaría gravado en el momento en el que quisieras recuperar los dividendos, aunque teóricamente se deberían declarar todas las C/V no?
> 
> Yo estoy en Saxo y he mirado por la web y no he visto nada.



Nada de eso.
La tasa es por cada operación que realices (compra o venta). Y no
te podrías escapar porque sería la propia operadora la que 
te lo aplicaría.

Los dividendos desde siempre que tienes que declararlos
anualmente en la renta (ganancias o pérdidas patrimoniales).
Otra cosa es que no lo hagas porque hacienda no tiene medios
para saber si has ganado o perdido en SB si tú no lo dices.


----------



## vicius23 (14 Sep 2012)

Entendido, gracias por la aclaración.

Y puestos a hablar, que recomiendas, declarar los dividendos o no? Tengo 10K en Saxo, no es gran cosa pero de Hacienda me fio poco...


----------



## cnk57 (14 Sep 2012)

vicius23 dijo:


> Entendido, gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> Y puestos a hablar, que recomiendas, declarar los dividendos o no? Tengo 10K en Saxo, no es gran cosa pero de Hacienda me fio poco...



Depende varios factores:

1. si declaras, ganancia o pérdida, se quedan con la copla de que tienes una "cuenta" en Dinamarca. Si sólo está en papel el nombre de SB, no podrán filtrarte informáticamente. Pero si se pone en el programa, podrán detectarte (suena un poco a matrix, no?)

2. si quieres ser honrado declara

3. si no quieres ser honrado, pero este ejercicio tienes pérdidas, puedes declararlas para ver si te compensa. Incluso puede que declarando ganancias no te toque pagar más, si no superas un tramo impositivo, o tienes deducciones (hijos, hipotecas, etc, etc.)

4. si no quieres ser honrado pues ya sabes. La pregunta es si
estos hdlgp castuzos merecen una honradez que no muestran para con nosotros.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Oct 2012)

El hecho de que los impuestos por plusvalias empiezen a desmadrarse hace que este consderando invertir en fondos de inversion por aquello de poder transferir participaciones entre fondos sin tener que pagar impuestos hasta el reembolso final.

He pensado que saxobank puede ser una buena opcion fuera de España, pero no he conseguido ver si ofrece fondos (no cotizados ETFs), de los de toda la vida.

1. Alguien con cuenta abierta puede confirmarme si tienen oferta amplia de fodos de inversion?

2. Alguien sabe donde consultar los fondos disponibles?

3. Estoy interesado en, por ejemplo, LU0171306680, LU0568608433, LU0568620560 o IE0005272863.

Gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Oct 2012)

Confirmo que Saxobank no comercializa fondos, por tanto, lamentablemente queda descartado para mis intereses. :´(

Mi busqueda sigue en: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/350940-invertir-fondos-fuera-de-espana.html


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2012)

Busqueda fracasada, no es posible beneficiarse del "diferimiento fiscal" de los fondos en entidades fuera de España.

Siguiente opción: buscar otros "beneficios fiscales".

Pregunta: Los que teneis cuenta en Saxobank... os hacen retenciones por las plusvalias o la pasta os va directa a la cuenta? En caso afirmativo, declarais a hacienda todas las plusvalias?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ersiones-extranjero-declarais-plusvalias.html


----------



## cnk57 (9 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Busqueda fracasada, no es posible beneficiarse del "diferimiento fiscal" de los fondos en entidades fuera de España.
> 
> Siguiente opción: buscar otros "beneficios fiscales".
> 
> ...



A mi no me han hecho retenciones. 
De momento aun no me ha tocado declararlas. Sera en la proxima renta.
Me lo estoy pensando. Aun no he digerido lo de la amnistia fiscal y otras cosas como el trato dispensado al Sr. Botin y familia. Me siento algo asi como espańol de segunda, pringado para entendernos.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> A mi no me han hecho retenciones.



Interesante, debe ser por estar en Dinamarca y no tener ningún convenio de doble imposición con España (?). En Luxemburgo me han dicho que me retenian un 35%, pero de forma anónima. Y en Suiza algo similar.



cnk57 dijo:


> De momento aun no me ha tocado declararlas. Sera en la proxima renta.
> Me lo estoy pensando. Aun no he digerido lo de la amnistia fiscal y otras cosas como el trato dispensado al Sr. Botin y familia. Me siento algo asi como espańol de segunda, pringado para entendernos.



Si, entiendo ese sentimiento. Con lo de la amnistia fiscal perdieron toda legitimidad moral para exigir honestidad, si a esto le sumas la última modificación fiscal para plusvalías inferiores a un año... pues yo también estoy evaluando las diferentes opciones.


----------



## OA00 (14 Oct 2012)

Es posible abrir una cuenta en saxobank y no mover el dinero durante un tiempo? Obligan a realizar alguna operación cada x tiempo? cobran comisión en caso de inactividad?

A ver si alguien con experiencia en saxobank podría informar sobre esto.

Muchas gracias por el hilo y las respuestas.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Oct 2012)

OA00 dijo:


> Es posible abrir una cuenta en saxobank y no mover el dinero durante un tiempo? Obligan a realizar alguna operación cada x tiempo? cobran comisión en caso de inactividad?
> 
> A ver si alguien con experiencia en saxobank podría informar sobre esto.
> 
> Muchas gracias por el hilo y las respuestas.



Yo, desde enero de 2010 sólo he hecho operaciones durante este año (2012)
y no me han cobrado nada durante 2010 y 2011 por no mover el dinero.


----------



## angek (14 Oct 2012)

OA00 dijo:


> Es posible abrir una cuenta en saxobank y no mover el dinero durante un tiempo? Obligan a realizar alguna operación cada x tiempo? cobran comisión en caso de inactividad?
> 
> A ver si alguien con experiencia en saxobank podría informar sobre esto.
> 
> Muchas gracias por el hilo y las respuestas.



Como el compañero, metí el dinero hace unos meses, estoy mariposeando aún con la cuenta simulación, sin haber tocado la live y no me han gravado nada. 

Aunque, debo decir, cual tío gilito, que me conecto al menos una vez en semana para ver la cifra. Pero, me da que eso es por no haber tenido un duro en mi vida y ahora vérmelas con transacciones internacionales.


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Nov 2012)

Buenas
No se si hay algun forero que trabaje en divisas forex con SAXOBANK. La cuestión es que tengo entendido que este broker solo te deja trabajar con apalancamiento 1:100 y yo preferiría ir con apalancamientos mas bajos para mantener las posiciones un tiempo un poco mas largo y que no me las cierre la volatilidad
¿Sabe alguien si se puede elegir el ratio de apalancamiento?
Caso de no poderse en Saxobank ¿conoceis algun broker que te deje elegir el apalancamiento que quieras y en el que se pueda mantener la posición abierta unos meses sin que cobren comisiones por mantenerla?
(NOTA soy nuevo en forex, disculpad si alguno de los conceptos arriba expuestos son erroneos, gracias)


----------



## angek (26 Dic 2012)

Refloating con noticias: 


He recibido un correo de Saxo Bank. 

"Changes to custody fees for Stocks and Bonds beginning 1 February 2013

For accounts with little or no trading activity a custody fee of 0.28% p.a. will apply beginning 1 February 2013. For accounts with five trades or more during the calendar month Saxo Bank will continue not to charge any custody fees for Stocks.
The custody fee for Stocks will be calculated daily using the end of day values and charged on a monthly basis. The first month where the custody fee will apply will be February with a potential custody charge being charged to your account in the beginning of March. For private retail clients residing within the EU 25% VAT will be added. (Including VAT the fee is 0.35% p.a.)
Note that any trades or share transfers made throughout the month, of any size, in any asset class, applies towards waiving the custody fee.
Bonds
Beginning 1 February 2013 the custody fee for Bond holdings will be changed from the current structure, listed on Bonds, to a flat fee of 0.20% p.a. For private retail clients residing within the EU 25% VAT will be added. (Including VAT the fee is 0.25% p.a.) Similar to Stocks the custody fee for Bonds will be calculated daily using the end of day values and charged on a monthly basis."


Me he quedao tiritando....

¿Significa esto que si no se tradea los suficiente van a aplicar un 0.28% al día por comisión de custodia?. 

Glups.


----------



## 0absoluto (26 Dic 2012)

En el mensaje no queda claro, pero yo entiendo que ese porcentaje del 0,28% para acciones (0.35% con impuestos), o del 0.20% para bonos (0.25% con impuestos) es el porcentaje ANUAL. Pero lo van cobrando mes a mes, calculando el valor liquidativo de cada valor diariamente. 

Por comparación en SwissQuote los gastos de custodia son: 0.025% al trimestre, es decir 0.1% anual, independientemente del número de operaciones que se hagan.


----------



## angek (27 Dic 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> En el mensaje no queda claro, pero yo entiendo que ese porcentaje del 0,28% para acciones (0.35% con impuestos), o del 0.20% para bonos (0.25% con impuestos) es el porcentaje ANUAL. Pero lo van cobrando mes a mes, calculando el valor liquidativo de cada valor diariamente.
> 
> Por comparación en SwissQuote los gastos de custodia son: 0.025% al trimestre, es decir 0.1% anual, independientemente del número de operaciones que se hagan.





Estoy demasiado acostumbrado a ver el vocablo TAE patrio tras cualquier porcentaje de interés, que si no lo veo, no me fío. 

He intentado hablar con Patricia, pero en estas fechas es complicao que tenga un rato libre. 

¿Alguien más ha recibido esto o se lo mandan a los que apenas hacemos algo de trading (aún estoy pillándolo con la cuenta de simulación)?


----------



## angek (31 Ene 2013)

Señores. Buena noticia.

Saxo Bank


Parece que ya no van cobrar custodia anymore.


----------



## Garbatella (11 Ago 2013)

Retomo este post alucinando.

No entiendo como no tiene más movimiento. Si realmente Saxobank hace lo que se cuenta en el hilo:

- cuenta de valores sin comisión de custodia
- sin comisión por cobro de divindendos
- con 15% de comisión por cobro de dividendos en valores de USA
- sin comisión por recepción de valores de otra cuenta
- con comisión muy competitiva en compras/ventas
- comprobado que puede estar funcionando sin ser declarada en BdE

Es una maravilla.

Pregunta: He entrado en la web y hablan de que la cuenta básica de valores, tiene que tener 10k euros. ¿Es así? En el hilo no se comenta nada...

Y por otro lado, ¿qué tal todo este tiempo con ellos? ¿algo a destacar?


----------



## enterprise (15 Ago 2013)

para los que tengáis cuentas en saxobank..las transferencias a tu cuenta se tienen que hacer desde un banco de España del cual ya hayas dado tu numero de cuenta o se pueden hacer desde un banco extranjero tipo ing-lu, swissquote,barclays uk, ect.. y viceversa puedes enviar tu dinero a cualquier cuenta aunque no este en España.

saludos


----------



## Clander (11 Oct 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> para los que tengáis cuentas en saxobank..las transferencias a tu cuenta se tienen que hacer desde un banco de España del cual ya hayas dado tu numero de cuenta o se pueden hacer desde un banco extranjero tipo ing-lu, swissquote,barclays uk, ect.. y viceversa puedes enviar tu dinero a cualquier cuenta aunque no este en España.
> 
> saludos



Se pueden hacer desde fuera pero tienes antes que hablar con ellos, ya que la trasferencia no la harás a su cuenta normal para clientes españoles.

Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## enterprise (12 Oct 2013)

gracias compi.


----------



## vicenmadrid (22 Ene 2014)

Para los que estén pensando en abrir una cuenta en Saxo Bank, os cuento mi experiencia. Espero que os ilustre.

El pasado 8 de enero ordené una transferencia (9.955 usd) de mi cuenta de Saxo Bank a otra cuenta que tengo en otro banco. A día de hoy, todavía no me han ingresado el dinero en la otra cuenta, pero ya me han descontado el dinero en la cuenta de Saxo Bank. Me he puesto en contacto con Atención al cliente (Service Center), y lo único que me han dado es un número de incidencia, y que ya me contestarán. ¿qué os parece? Ya me he puesto en contacto con un despacho de abogados.


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Ene 2014)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Para los que estén pensando en abrir una cuenta en Saxo Bank, os cuento mi experiencia. Espero que os ilustre.
> 
> El pasado 8 de enero ordené una transferencia (9.955 usd) de mi cuenta de Saxo Bank a otra cuenta que tengo en otro banco. A día de hoy, todavía no me han ingresado el dinero en la otra cuenta, pero ya me han descontado el dinero en la cuenta de Saxo Bank. Me he puesto en contacto con Atención al cliente (Service Center), y lo único que me han dado es un número de incidencia, y que ya me contestarán. ¿qué os parece? Ya me he puesto en contacto con un despacho de abogados.



Me parece muy raro, no habia escuchado nada igual, pero seguro que todo se aclara, has mirado si existen otros casos como el tuyo? Que tengas mucha suerte con el tema,


----------



## vicius23 (22 Ene 2014)

vicenmadrid dijo:


> Para los que estén pensando en abrir una cuenta en Saxo Bank, os cuento mi experiencia. Espero que os ilustre.
> 
> El pasado 8 de enero ordené una transferencia (9.955 usd) de mi cuenta de Saxo Bank a otra cuenta que tengo en otro banco. A día de hoy, todavía no me han ingresado el dinero en la otra cuenta, pero ya me han descontado el dinero en la cuenta de Saxo Bank. Me he puesto en contacto con Atención al cliente (Service Center), y lo único que me han dado es un número de incidencia, y que ya me contestarán. ¿qué os parece? Ya me he puesto en contacto con un despacho de abogados.



Cual es tu banco? 

Yo he hecho retiradas varias veces a ING y cero problemas.


----------

